# Traveling with Grandpa questions



## Granddaughter (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi- my Grandpa has mentioned he likes to read this forum, especially when he was dealing with his monthly treatments. He has finished them, hopefully forever, only God knows for sure, so he said since I just graduated high school, would I like to take a long train trip? I have gone with him to Chicago several times, but not like this, 5600 miles from central Texas to Chicago to San Francisco to Los Angeles back home in Texas. We are spending a couple days with friends in Chicago, sightseeing San Francisco for two days, my sister picking us up in LA for a day, then home outside Austin.

1. Though my grandpa thinks he can do like he when he had never been in the hospital, I have been around him enough to see he has strength issues, especially when he is tired. When we board, he will want his small roller in bag in the roomette. I will have a shoulder bag and a backpack so I can keep my hands free just in case. So will someone help by taking his bag upstairs or do I need to put it someplace then come back for it? What about when we arrive, will someone take the bag downstairs for him?

2. We are on the upper level, room 4 to start, not sure after that. He can get up and down stairs slowly, I don't remember if there is a railing for him to use like at home? I just plan one trip up when we get on, and again when we arrive, but expect he will want to walk.

3. The diner is his favorite car, having a meal seeing the outside pass by and talking with some interesting other passengers. He is up, dressed, ready for breakfast by 6:30 most mornings, so seating then shouldn't be a problem, and I remember dinner was reservations (still have the slips for a couple dinners years ago), but how is lunch handled?

4. I love the dome car, my grandpa calls the sightseer car. Can not remember if he had to reserve a seat or if was first come first serve. I just do not remember waiting for a place. If it is full and you don't have reservations, how do you get a seat? I don't want my grandpa to stand a long time in an awkward position that makes him unstable.

5. I remember men in carts taking some people to and from the train in Chicago, are they at our other stations, San Francisco and LA? If not, is the walk for him a long way?

6. During our last night I know our car will be switched to the train to Chicago. question is about breakfast, will my grandpa who is ready to eat at 6:30, be able to sit down? And will we have time before Austin?

Thank you so much for all your help in adavance. I know he is taking me, but I also know I have to look out for him, so he doesn't have a problem. I don't want his to have an issue and not travel again. He has traveled so much by train since 1950 or before, I love to hear his stories. He is very special to me and loves all of us, and he has taken each at least once over night on the train.


----------



## Granddaughter (Jun 13, 2017)

I forgot to ask, I remember the bed being made for us, except one time my grandpa did it for both of us. Did he have to make arrangements, I just don't remember, or do we do it sometimes? In the mornings the room was changed when we returned from breakfast, except for the one trip when my grandpa seemed to do everything. I just don't want him to be doing more than he needs to do. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice trip,this is the kind of stuff that makes Memories that last a lifetime!(I'm a grandfather with a Grandaughter who loves trains)

As for your questions, there is a luggage rack downstairs by the boarding doors where you can keep your large bag, no need to take it upstairs but in the Stations with Redcaps ( ie Chicago,LA) good Redcaps will take your luggage aboard for you.As you said, Redcaps use Carts in Chicago and LA from the Lounge to the train, but not Emeryville ( San Francisco is across the Bay on an Ambus!(tips appreciated)

Since the Shower and all but one restroom are downstairs, keeping your stuff downstairs works out well!

Room #4 is a good Roomette, just remember you'll probably be sleeping in the top bunk which we call the Coffin since there's no window up top and there's not much room nor is it easy to get into/out of.

Your Attendant should be told when you'd like your beds put up/down if they don't ask.

As for the Diner, it depends on the train but Breakfast is always First Come/First served ( but there is a waiting list on some busy trains), Lunch is usually the same but so.ebusy routes take reservations and Dinner is always by Reservation only. ( early birds get the good stuff!)

Breakfast on the Texas Eagle ( be sure you're on Train #422 out of LA so you don't have to get off in San Antonio and change cars) starts soon after leaving San Antonio at 7am and if you go then you'll have time to eat before Austin which is last call for Breakfast. ( the train stops briefly in San Marcos).

Good to see fellow Central Texans riding the Rails!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like a super trip. When you board you could place his bag and yours on the downstairs luggage rack, then once in the room, come back down to get what you need upstairs. Maybe have a smaller bag in his with his upstairs needs. The Sleeping Car Attendent no longer handles anyone's bags. They use to, like when you originally traveled. On the stairs there is a metal bar to hold on to. Also, the sleeping car attendant should ask about making your room down at night or make an announcement about their starting time and last call before they go to bed. Be sure to tell them in the morning you want the room made up. They may say to push the call button when ou leave the room. Have a great trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2017)

The Red Caps use carts in Chicago and LA, I'm not sure about in Emeryville. All access between cars is on the upper level only.

There are handrails on the stairs. I used the walls to brace myself if necessary, or hold on to the seat backs in other cars.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm 65 years old and have no trouble getting in and out of the upper bed in a Roomette.

It should be ez-peezy for a recent high school graduate.

For me the space in the upper bed is more than adequate.

Superliner sleeper car stairways have 2 hand rails. The SSL (*S*ight*s*eer *L*ounge) car (dome) and coach cars have just 1 hand rail and SSL seating is always 1st come/first served.

It sucks when people leave something in an SSL seat to 'save' it, and then stay away for more than just a few minutes.

How lunch is handled varies by train and train crew.

How full the train is likely also drives how lunch is handled.

When I was on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle between LA and San Antonio last month we had to make reservations for lunch.


----------



## PVD (Jun 13, 2017)

If at any point he doesn't feel up to it, you can have your meal brought to the room. You mentioned he likes the diner, so I surmise this is unlikely, but nice to know the option is available.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 14, 2017)

Talk with your Sleeping Car Attendant about any concerns, you will know quickly if they are good or exceptional, but they are there to help you. You mentioned a trip where it appears no one was around. If this is ever the case, find the Conductor to express your concerns, also ask how best to ask for help if there is no Attendant. In your case,it sounds like your grandpa probably can tell you how to do most anything in your room. I fear you are talking about cancer treatments, if true, they suck the energy out, so he is probably sharp as a tack, just doesn't have the energy he used to have or thinks he has. Again, have a great trip, i think it is terrific you care so much to plan and ask questions.


----------

